# a few old tricycles



## hotrod62 (Mar 13, 2011)

i'm mostly into to old bicycles  i still like the old tricycles i only have a few, two colsons , murray , midstate , not sure on other one thinking the colsons are oldest the small colson with truss rods is my favorite but the big colson with the skip tooth chain drive is pretty cool too not sure how old they are.  i may blow some paint on the big one one day its a real eye catcher....


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 14, 2011)

Those white tires on the one Colson are interesting. I've seen photos of early trikes having white tires, in fact I bought a vintage photo off ebay because the tricycle looked pretty neat with those tires.

Dave


----------



## Old rim (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing those pics--Nice fleet.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Mar 16, 2011)

i have  some trycles  id love to sell  chucksoldbikes ill try to get the pictures on here in a  day or   two ok
cpcsps@yahoo.com or i can sent u the  pictures


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Mar 16, 2011)

i have  some old trykes i wana sell to    chucksoldbikes ill try   to get the pictures o n here  in a day  or  two 
 or   im  me  cpcsps@yahoo.com


----------

